
Google Public DNS - abava
Google Public DNS does not work in Russia. What could be the reason?
======
mapt
[https://twitter.com/tanyalokot/status/680857498253979648?lan...](https://twitter.com/tanyalokot/status/680857498253979648?lang=en)

